# green spotted pufferfish caring guide



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

PLEASE DONT POST UNLESS U ARE PROVIDING INFO ON THE SUBJECT. NO PERSONAL COMMENTS, PLEAS!!!!!!!!!!

]_Tetraodon fluviatilis_ In case you dont know, the green spotted pufferfish is a brackish water fish. It is little, chubby, and has a cute baby face, who greets you at the top of the tank, like a little puppy dog. but dont be fooled....................... the green spotted pufferfish is a very aggresive fish. Although slow, they will sneak up on even your fastest fish, taking off a piece of flesh or fin. Because of this, they are best kept alone, or with a larger, more intimidating brackish water fish.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

They are saltwater. Adults reallyt do prefer a full marine gravity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

*puffer fish caring guide.*

ENVIRONMENT
The GSP lives in brackish water.They require one rounded table spoon of marine salt ( NOT table salt!!!!) for every gallon, despite what the box says.When setting up your tank, put lots of rocks and plants for your little puffer to hide in, or the other fish you have in there(theyre going to need it!!!). They require a water temp araound 75-82 degrees farinhieght.This fish can be in normal freshwater when young, but as it matures, move it into brackish water. Of course, they need a reliable method of dechlorination.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

DIET
live and frozen meaty foods, an occasional snail or hard food is essential, or there will be tooth overgrowth. They also can eat normal fish flakes. Vary the diet!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

BREEDING
spawning occurs in brackish water. the eggs alid on a stone, which is then guarded by the male. Hatching takes about a week or so.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

SIZE AND AGE

A GSP can grow anywhere from 2 to 8 inches in length. they can also live over 10 years.They require a anywhere from 10- 30 gallons of tank space.((i have a 2" puffer named puffy, and i keep him in a 7- gallon all by himself))


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

if you plan on making a care guide, try to add;
-size
-minimum tank size
-where do they come from
-what do they eat

i dpn't really feel that the part about having a cute baby face and greeting you like a puppy a neciety for this. based on the title, i thought that it would be informed and adult sounding. BTW...how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

hoofclopson said:


> PLEASE DONT POST UNLESS U ARE PROVIDING INFO ON THE SUBJECT. NO PERSONAL COMMENTS, PLEAS!!!!!!!!!!.


 not to be rude. and besides i put basically all that.Besides, it was an intro. it is a good way to describe this fish. this is MY caring guide, so ill put my opinions in it. i feel that they do have a baby face.

wat is BTW? my age is none of your buisness. this is just a basic caring guide. i dont want it sounding too formal, to where younger peeps cant understand. this guide is for everyone.


besides, its not finished.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

BTW=by the way

sorry, when i posted, or rather when i was typing, the last thing you had posted was the environment. you must have added the rest when i was typing. on my computer it doesn't automaticly update when some one does something. i have to completely exit out of the site then go back on for it to be updated. 
i didn't mean for it to sound rude, just offering suggestions. so far it sounds good though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

thanx. i didnt mean to sound rude, either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

np

np=no problem or never mind 
in this case it's no problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

We have a section for submitting fish profiles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

oh yeah. i forgot to mention it.. isn't the current topic something about swordtails as of now? maybe some one can move it for us?


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Are you confusing two fish? Tetraodon fluviatilis (Green Puffer) and Tetraodon nigroviridis (Spotted Green Puffer)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Hoof, if you want to submit a care profile, post one thread and one post with your information. Edit your post as you add info. It makes it much easier to go through and to be referred to. Look through past profiles as a template on how you should write and submit it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

ah, ok. i dont think im confusing fish. i prefer putting it on more than one post. it helps me organize.no, it just says general freshwater.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

ill copy+paste, and move it.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Not to be rude either.... but... How much do you really know about this fish? Are you kidding about the 7 gallon tank? They need at least a 40. I have seen a 6" one, and in 10-30 (not to even mention 7) it would have been miserable.


----------

